# good place to go snowboarding by maryland



## kglazer (Oct 12, 2011)

hey guys this winter im looking forward to going on a snowboard trip somewhere at most 3 hours away. where are good places to take a weekend trip for some great snowboarding action?


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

kglazer said:


> hey guys this winter im looking forward to going on a snowboard trip somewhere at most 3 hours away. where are good places to take a weekend trip for some great snowboarding action?


Three hours from where? If you're in Baltimore WISP is three hours away. If you're in Oakland it's 15 minutes.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

The only hills worth considering for a multi-day trip are Seven Springs in PA and Snowshoe in WV.


----------



## kglazer (Oct 12, 2011)

im in baltimore. also where is a cheap place to get my board waxed and tuned under$20


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

kglazer said:


> im in baltimore. also where is a cheap place to get my board waxed and tuned under$20



Wow...what a convenient question. The answer is "my house". In fact, check out my ad in Craigslist under "For sale" and the word "Snowboard". I charge $20 for a wax and edge tune...extra for base repair. I can usually do it the same day you drop it off (I'm funemployed). You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

kglazer said:


> hey guys this winter im looking forward to going on a snowboard trip somewhere at most 3 hours away. where are good places to take a weekend trip for some great snowboarding action?



Now that I know where you are in Maryland (Bawlmore rocks), WISP is a good place for a three hour away weekend.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I rode WISP & 7Springs a lot when attending WVU in the 1990's. I haven't been back to WISP since, but every good storm cycle I'm home we will make the trip to 7Springs or Snowshoe. If you have time and money and want a "resort" type experience than Snowshoe is the best in the area hands down. Its really like a little "Copper" Village on top which makes sense b/c the group that owns it, Intrawest, also owns Copper MTN in CO, Whistler/Blackcomb etc...you can also expect to pay those "resort" type prices too. Last year the daily lift ticket was either $75 or $85!!!! Snowshoe also has the longest two black runs in the Mid Atlantic with Shay's Revenge and Cupp Run dropping 1500' in elevation and served by a high speed quad. If there is good snow its the place to be but it does get seriously cold and very windy there and is in the middle of nowhere. Takes me 4-6 hrs to get there depending on weather and I live in WV!

7spings is awesome and is where I go mainly for day trips as its 2.5 hrs from me and it has some really sweet spots if you know where to go. It gets crowded on the weekends though being so close to Pittsburgh so I always go during the week.


----------

